# Fox TV Group Purchase two Charlotte NC Stations



## LMckin (Jan 5, 2006)

Fox Television Group Purchase WJZY 46 and WMYT 55 in Charlotte NC from Capitol Broadcasting Company.

And WCCB Fox 18 will be lose it Fox Affiliation later this year to WJZY 46 and the CW affilate may end up on WCCB

http://www.tvnewscheck.com/article/65069/fox-buying-charlotte-duo-of-wjzywmyt

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2013/01/28/3818668/fox-tv-to-buy-2-charlotte-stations.html


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Should be interesting to see if WCCB picks up the CW affiliation or not. With only two hours of programming a night and nothing else of substance to attract viewers, I'm not sure if it is to there benefit to pick up CW..


----------

